# I got me another "Killer Goldfish" ^-^



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Long story short:
My cousin thought my 1st RD was a goldfish, & I convinced her to hand feed it.
It jumped up about 2" out of the tank & scared the crap out of her. 

I got this guy today.
He's around 3.5"-5".



















He's got a nice lil hump growing so I'm trying to get it to pop some more.

*sorry for the dirty glass & turd coming out of his butt.


For now he's in with a small GT, my black con,a few pink cons, & a catfish.
He's not really harming anyone but is already establishing the tank as his own.
He doesn't seem to like the cat too much but no harm done, just bumping & chasing.

I'm thinking my other RD is a female, so hopefully I get a nice spawn from them.
She's about 6.5"-8"(tip of nose to tip of tail)



















She's a beast & hates everything, & anything.
She's still bigger than him for now, I'm going to try to beef him up to catch up to her.
When I get both into the 90 with a divider I'll know for sure.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, love the marbling pattern on him


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Very pretty goldfish xD


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice goldfish with attitude and tiny teeth. Another mutation of goldfish just came out. Lol!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz on your killer goldie ghost dogg lol.. best wishes for you that they spawn


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

cute couple...yeah and please....do something about the pooh next time....lol.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

GOod pick up ghostdogg!!! he looks delicious!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Very nice, love the marbling pattern on him





BullDog said:


> Very pretty goldfish xD


Thanks guys/gals...
I'm pretty happy about getting this guy.



King-eL said:


> Nice goldfish with attitude and tiny teeth. Another mutation of goldfish just came out. Lol!


Tiny black teeth that I've felt 1 too many times. 
I'm glad they don't have teeth like your fish.

I keep "mini monsters" & I'mm good with that.




L!$A said:


> Congratz on your killer goldie ghost dogg lol.. best wishes for you that they spawn





onefishtwofish said:


> cute couple...yeah and please....do something about the pooh next time....lol.


Hopefully they get along enough to get a spawn or 2 out of them.

I don't know what it is, ever time I pull out the camera my big fish seem to get excited & want to poop. 
Do I scare the poop out of them or something.
(i'm not even ugly... )


I think they're just trying to make room for more food since they know it's me who feeds them.




eternity302 said:


> GOod pick up ghostdogg!!! he looks delicious!


"Deelish" indeed!!! LOL


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Ends up I'm wrong again!!!
The 1st RD is a male & the newer RD with the KOK is a feamle.
The last few days confirmed she was a female, I noticed her vent was more female looking to me.
She just laid a clutch of eggs, there around 100+.
I still have her in a separate tank so this clutch is not going to get past the egg stage.

I'm glad i got that all figured out now.


@ least I know she's open to getting with my male.
Now if only I can get him to be friendly with her.
I'm not sure I want to risk it yet.

I have to get new pix of her because she's brighter now & her KOK is looking nice.
I wish my male had 1 like hers.


----------



## red (May 5, 2010)

Says bandwidth exceeded..the pics are gone!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank for the heads up red!!!


----------



## red (May 5, 2010)

There ya go.. looks good


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I had to leave a few out because I don't have those pix on my phone.
(yeah I know...I have pix of my fish on my phone )
I'll add newer pix later on.

Thanks again Red.


----------

